# Annoying creaking



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, my right crank started to make some strange noises lately. It is like a creaking, right when you do the "power stroke". It is VERY VERY VERY annoying and loud. It just happens when you pedal standing up...
At first I thought that it might be the bottom bracket. However, this is the same crank that has a helicoil in the pedal thread. Could it be the helicoil? Is the helicoil going to die?? :sad: I hope it is the bottom bracket that is lacking mantainance....

Thanks


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought you had already solved it.. I think its the helicoil or the crank arm bolt.... not much you can do with the helicoil..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

have you tried just taking everything off and regreasing??... could be just that it needs some TLC


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe you could look at some Saint Cranks... Jenson USA has the M800 triple chainring for 160..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto didnt you read the other thread? He clearly states he is BANKRUPT


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roberto didnt you read the other thread? He clearly states he is BANKRUPT


That's why I didn't suggest going for a 07 XTR crank....

actually, sorry, don't remember that thread...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Maybe you could look at some Saint Cranks... Jenson USA has the M800 triple chainring for 160..


I think that could me my next upgrade in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I wouldn´t discard the BB being the problem. There is a noise and some crack feeling when you spin the cranks. It does happen regardless from which crank arm you spin it, even if you spin it by the cranck arm you can actually feel it. 

The sound was subtle spinning the cranck by hand, i imagine it gets louder when you crank on the pedals. Take a look at that BB; I doubt is the helicoil causing the noise.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm with Rito... 

Sounds like your cranks need some care. I don't think they're shot... well, they could be, but commonly they loosen up some, start making noises and if not attended, they die.

Cris' recommendation is spot on. Overhaul and grease. Put everything back together the way it should be.

The helicoil will have a noticeable play when it's about to die.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I wouldn´t discard the BB being the problem. There is a noise and some crack feeling when you spin the cranks. It does happen regardless from which crank arm you spin it, even if you spin it by the cranck arm you can actually feel it.
> 
> The sound was subtle spinning the cranck by hand, i imagine it gets louder when you crank on the pedals. Take a look at that BB; I doubt is the helicoil causing the noise.


Me gets confused! :eekster: Haha

Im going to take it to riders so they can give mantainance to the BB.
There is no play in the helicoil, so I guess it will hold up. Nice 100 pesos fix! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Your whole transmission will explode soon


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Me gets confused! :eekster: Haha


That was the idea

Creackie, cracky, crankie


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

That Creaking sounds very serious, my suggestion to you is:


Take the bike out to the backyard
Shoot it
Bury it
Sell your virginity on ebay
Get another bike with the $$

Good luck!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> That Creaking sounds very serious, my suggestion to you is:
> 
> 
> Take the bike out to the backyard
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahaha good sugestion by the way


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> That Creaking sounds very serious, my suggestion to you is:
> 
> 
> Take the bike out to the backyard
> ...


He'd be aiming to buy a Huffy then... The girls at San Pablo have more chances to get a new bike than him.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> He'd be aiming to buy a Huffy then... The girls at San Pablo have more chances to get a new bike than him.


Girls at San Pablo have more chances to get virus del papiloma humano and herpes :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

The creaking was getting worse and worse, so I took my bike today to Riders. After a in depth analysis which included x-rays, a magnetic resonance, bolt tightening and a bit of cavity search, the mechanic gave me the diagnostic on the creaking. It indeed was the BB. The poor bastard has died an honorable death. :sad: 
There was quite a bit of play if you twisted them while being lateral, but I always twisted them when they were vertical so I never noticed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> The creaking was getting worse and worse, so I took my bike today to Riders. After a in depth analysis which included x-rays, a magnetic resonance, bolt tightening and a bit of cavity search, the mechanic gave me the diagnostic on the creaking. It indeed was the BB. The poor bastard has died an honorable death. :sad:
> There was quite a bit of play if you twisted them while being lateral, but I always twisted them when they were vertical so I never noticed.


TOLD YA!!!!

Well.. Rito did first...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> TOLD YA!!!!
> 
> Well.. Rito did first...


What I dont understand is why all companies dont do their bottom bracket as shimano and other brands, so you can give manteinance to the bearings or swap them if necessary...
Is there an advantage or is it just so you have to buy a new one when yours is toast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They make them as sealed cartridge so they last longer to run smoother I guess


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> What I dont understand is why all companies dont do their bottom bracket as shimano and other brands, so you can give manteinance to the bearings or swap them if necessary...
> Is there an advantage or is it just so you have to buy a new one when yours is toast


What Tacu said... but the truth is you only can service the bearings in it to an extent. You'd have to make it with removable covers and better seals so you can inject grease or else.

Old (and now, cheapo) BB's were completely serviceable. There were nothing wrong with them, but the fact that they were a PITA to service. You needed several tools and the design was pretty much like adjusting a Shimano hub axle. Cone and balls. Maybe with better seals it would have been good.

But bearings supposedly have a large lifespan. I think the lack of adjustability ensures you can't make an improper set-up, just take a look at how people complains about CK needing adjustment during break in or the problems with Hadley hubs getting overloaded bearings.

SKF came with the only Isis BB that has lasts (Sorry Tacu, but your brand new Isis BB is destined to death, it may lasts much more than 545's, but only reliable Isis BB's had been SKF and Crank Brothers, make a search). But guess what??? They introduced it the very same year Shimano came up with the outboard thing and now everybody is on outboard ones.

I prefer the ease of maintenance of the outboard design. It's stronger too. But it's more exposed to elements, harder to seal and the cranks get more finicky to set-up. You'll hear about people crapping out cranks or BB's because of this. You get wrong the preload and you'll crap oout something.

It's hard to design a BB. Lots of loads in several directions. All kinds of loads too... impact, thrust and radial. Not to mention contamination and adjustability.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> What Tacu said... but the truth is you only can service the bearings in it to an extent. You'd have to make it with removable covers and better seals so you can inject grease or else.
> 
> Old (and now, cheapo) BB's were completely serviceable. There were nothing wrong with them, but the fact that they were a PITA to service. You needed several tools and the design was pretty much like adjusting a Shimano hub axle. Cone and balls. Maybe with better seals it would have been good.
> 
> ...


Warp I dont care about changing the BB, my FSA one was running fine and I just changed it in order to put a chainguide so it would have lasted at least 12 months with very heavy use... my Raceface has guarantee for I think 1 or 2 years of mantainance free and it cost me like 39 bucks so its nice, and the seals look much better than the FSA ones..

BB is the most stressed and reliable-need part of the bike... most of the forces hit the axle and this crushes the bearings.... lasting more than 8 months is amazing in my opinion... of course I think that for XC and normal weather the BB can last twice or triple than a DH type.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> BB is the most stressed and reliable-need part of the bike... most of the forces hit the axle and this crushes the bearings...


Seriously?? I haven't noticed it....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Your sarcasm is worse than your bike skills..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Your sarcasm is worse than your bike skills..


Must be pretty bad, then.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I had a similar problem. After replacing every single part on the bike, it turned out to be my knees.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I had a similar problem. After replacing every single part on the bike, it turned out to be my knees.


That may be something problematic to get replaced... or lubed... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> That may be something problematic to get replaced... or lubed... :lol: :lol:


knees should be user servicable :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Must be pretty bad, then.


Hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahaha :thumbsup:


Sorry for the sour grapes, Tacu... I needed my morning coffe... My apologies. I'm an arse.

I really hope your BB live long and good. But I was just stating a fact. Anyway, your purchase was spot on (I should have started out with that one  ). It's just a failure of the Isis design... seriously, I don't know why it's that weak compared to Octalink which is very similar. But it's odd that all manufacturers moved that fast from the Octalink/Isis thing.

Yeah, knees should come with a Zerk fitting to lube them. Let's make happy the Turner crowd.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yeah, knees should come with a Zerk fitting to lube them.


And dont forget needle bearings


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> And dont forget needle bearings


No, no.... :nono: :nono:

BUSHINGS!!!!!

Or do your knees make full rotations?? :nono:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> No, no.... :nono: :nono:
> 
> BUSHINGS!!!!!
> 
> Or do your knees make full rotations?? :nono:


It would be sick to have your nees do full roatations. Maximum pedal powahhh :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Maximum pedal powahhh :thumbsup:


Forth and back, baby!!!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Forth and back, baby!!!!!!


It would be like skiing....nicee


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't know why it's that weak compared to Octalink which is very similar. But it's odd that all manufacturers moved that fast from the Octalink/Isis thing.
> 
> Yeah, knees should come with a Zerk fitting to lube them. Let's make happy the Turner crowd.


Yeah, my XT Octalink is 3 years old and still going strong. Not bad for a $25 BB.

Hmm, maybe I should try a little Prep M on my knees.

On a side note - Speaking of bushings/bearings. I did my first race on Sunday and there was a "he who shall not be named" Truth there. It was the loudest, creakiest bike I'd ever heard.

Also, I saw 2 broken carbon seatposts. Think I'll stick with my Thomson.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> On a side note - Speaking of bushings/bearings. I did my first race on Sunday and there was a "he who shall not be named" Truth there. It was the loudest, creakiest bike I'd ever heard.


I saw an Id... fully blinged out this sunday. I was about to tell the owner if he had thought about warranties, but I refrained myself.

Looks nice... but there's certain something... You know, call me a weirdo, but in my hometown we believe in witchcraft and that bike has bad vibes.



tigerdog said:


> Also, I saw 2 broken carbon seatposts. Think I'll stick with my Thomson.


Composite is good for F1 cars, fishing sticks and brake levers... leave bikes being alloy.


----------

